
Ask HN: How to get free AWS, Azure, GCP credits? - smattiso
I have a startup working on a new platform&#x2F;marketplace that, if successful, could grow to a very heavy traffic site. I have contacts within AMZN, MSFT, etc. but they are all developers and likely don&#x27;t know anything about getting free startup credits. What&#x27;s the best path forward to this?
======
nreece
Here's a list of software (SaaS, PaaS, IaaS, etc.) and other offerings that
have free tiers for developers and startups: [https://free-
for.dev](https://free-for.dev)

------
mtmail
For AWS if you're unfunded (bootstrapped) you can apply directly on
[https://aws.amazon.com/activate/](https://aws.amazon.com/activate/)

In the past I got some via a coworking space, which for some reason counted as
accelerator, I think because they had mentors and training sessions. And years
later via a startup conference.

~~~
maps7
My application got rejected :(

------
sloaken
If I wanted to learn Azure, is there a free program where I can get limited
credits while I learn?

